# ~Pictures of the Goats~



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I have some pictures of the goats to show you. Sorry it is so muddy out. These were from a week ago, and all of the snow had just melted.

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w261 ... s21061.jpg
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w261 ... s21062.jpg
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w261 ... s21063.jpg
http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w261 ... s21074.jpg
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w261 ... s21075.jpg
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w261 ... s21076.jpg








































http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w261 ... s21095.jpg

Just a few more coming


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Shadow:








Splash:

















These are edited:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Whoa, I love all of those pictures but that last one is amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

That head shot of Shadow is really nice- beautiful.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hehe if thats muddy - don't come here! lol

Nice pictures. The last few show off their character well.

So do you have hotwire along that fencing or do they jsut stay in?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

That one of Flash leaping over the stumps looks just like a rabbit! I LOVE it!!!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone.
Stacey, that is not hotwire. They stay in without it. Now that I don't have pygmy kids, I have no problem with them sneaking out.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are just pretty, I love action shots!!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you!!!


----------

